# Fishing tip # 694. What Makes Them Eat?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN class=spnmessagetext><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">FISHING TIP # 694<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN class=spnmessagetext><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">WHAT MAKES THEM EAT?<o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN class=spnmessagetext><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 20pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">In clear water, some Grouper will come up 20 feet or more off the bottom to eat a <SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">lure but I think this is an exception rather than the rule. The distance a fish will move to eat a lure probably depends on several things. Here is a list of things that I think affect a fish's response to lures in general. I'm not sure of the order but I know I've got it on #1.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">1. How far a fish can hear/see the lure as it approaches. The <SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">STRETCH -LOUD rules here, especially in muddy water. Home made LOUD Stretches in natural colors _<U><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-weight: bold">seem</U>_ to be more attractive than their normal counterparts in clear water. <o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">2. The overall attractiveness of the lure itself. Grouper will eat lots of different lures if they are in range of its sensory apparatus. If it looks good, they eat it.<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">3. Water temperature affects metabolism, which just about controls everything a Grouper does on a day-to-day basis. <o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.75in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .75in" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 18pt; mso-fareast-font-family: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: Verdana"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">4.<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Season. The Grouper trolling bite is always best in early winter. They feed heavily in response to falling water temperature and shorter photoperiod to get ready for winter. Of course, this is not a conscious response but an adaptation. I think that the springtime bite is strongly related to #3. Late autumn fish are hog fat where springtime Grouper often look like Pickerel OR ?Cudas and get hungrier as their metabolism speeds up in response to the rising water temperature.<o></o>[/B]


----------

